# Multi-Bar soap cutter plans



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find some plans to make a Multi-bar cutter?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a picture of one.
http://www.cumberlandacoustic.com/id9.html


----------

